# Doctor looking for work in Mexico



## rjanemason (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi all,

I am a doctor working for the NHS in London, England. I'm hoping to move to Mexico in 2022, and was wondering if anyone knew of any job or volunteering opportunities in the country or knew any contacts who might? 

I would be grateful for any response! 

Please get in touch if you have any more questions!

Regards,

Rachel Mason


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't believe you can practice medicine in Mexico without going through some accreditation process and being certified as a doctor in Mexico. This would require you being proficient in Spanish. This is what you need to research before thinking about working or volunteering here.

You also need an appropriate type of visa in order to work here and residency visas have to be applied for from outside the country at a Mexican consulate.


----------

